# 80's foxes



## DotCommunist (Aug 21, 2009)

Daryl Hannah

Richard Gere (now technically a silver fox)


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 21, 2009)

sam


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 21, 2009)

WTF?


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 21, 2009)

although i preferred maria whittaker. i had posters of both on my walls.


----------



## Pip (Aug 21, 2009)

Chesney Hawks. 

Prince's proteges.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

foxes??


----------



## Callie (Aug 21, 2009)

barbara streisand


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> although i preferred maria whittaker. i had posters of both on my walls.



huge breasts

yeh, i remember her


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 21, 2009)

now married to congo natty!


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 21, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> WTF?



you were an 80's fox


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sigh......


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

mmm flashdance 

i was so glad when she turned up in the L Word


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> mmm flashdance
> 
> i was so glad when she turned up in the L Word



I know. This may sound strange, but there's something deeply satisfying about having her turn up as a gorgeous lesbian.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> you were an 80's fox



I was born in the 80s.

Do you like children?

Do you think they are foxes?


SICKO


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


>



Imo, her overall look has improved with age.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> mmm flashdance
> 
> i was so glad when she turned up in the L Word



The people who put on buffy conventions also arranged L Word conventions. I had free ticketage to most of the buffy and the firefly conventions. I turned the L Word ones down as I preferred to be the most likely person in the auditorium to score, rather than the least.


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 21, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I was born in the 80s.
> 
> Do you like children?
> 
> ...



"would you have sex with this 3 year old now that she's 21?"


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I know. This may sound strange, but there's something deeply satisfying about having her turn up as a gorgeous lesbian.



dunt sound strange to me johnny


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> dunt sound strange to me johnny



I knew you would understand.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> The people who put on buffy conventions also arranged L Word conventions. I had free ticketage to most of the buffy and the firefly conventions. I turned the L Word ones down as I preferred to be the most likely person in the auditorium to score, rather than the least.



I would never go to a L word convention

I'm not keen on being killed in the rush to get to Shane


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2009)

Molly....


----------



## Belushi (Aug 21, 2009)

My heart still belongs to Ally Sheedy


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 21, 2009)

24 posts and no Kelly LeBrock.

You should all be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## Callie (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## dodgepot (Aug 21, 2009)

mia sara


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> 24 posts and no Kelly LeBrock.
> 
> You should all be ashamed of yourselves.



I lost respect for her when she let Steven Segal kick the crap out of her.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 21, 2009)

Callie said:


>



Is anybody else turned on right now?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 21, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I lost respect for her when she let Steven Segal kick the crap out of her.



Was he in Weird Science?


----------



## Belushi (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a friedn who first reliased she was gay thanks to Caron Keating!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

not 80s. but foxy as fuck


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lauren Hutton


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 21, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Lauren Hutton



She needs a wash.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Was he in Weird Science?



Yeah. He floated an air biscuit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 21, 2009)

Pris still wins. Kick-murder replicant


----------



## Callie (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Cid (Aug 21, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> now married to congo natty!







Congo Natty is great...

e2a: my birthday is the same date as Maria's.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 21, 2009)

No Phoebe Cates either. 

For SHAME.


----------



## Callie (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 21, 2009)

Anneka Rice.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Anneka Rice.



nah

she ran around too much


----------



## Callie (Aug 21, 2009)

did you know her real name is ann? but she changed it cos there were too many anns about or something


----------



## Callie (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 21, 2009)

Callie said:


>



Good call.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 21, 2009)

Callie said:


>



<Applauds>


----------



## Pip (Aug 21, 2009)

Callie said:


>



Best one so far.


----------



## Callie (Aug 21, 2009)

i win  hmm well kate does


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Callie (Aug 21, 2009)

that shirt is making my eyes go funny


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


>


----------



## Pip (Aug 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


>



I didn't realise Noel Fielding was that old.


----------



## Callie (Aug 21, 2009)

hehehe


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> I didn't realise Noel Fielding was that old.



it's a good job you live a long long way away from me


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 21, 2009)

pip said:


> i didn't realise noel fielding was that old.



hur


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


>



Leila!

or something like that


----------



## Pip (Aug 21, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


>



I keep getting these nuisance phonecalls. Morning noon and fucking night my phone's popping off, and every time I answer it the bugger sings Prince Charming down the line 






















I've told him to stop but he's adamant.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 22, 2009)

Pip said:


> I've told him to stop but he's adamant.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 22, 2009)

not keifer.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 22, 2009)

Pip said:


> I keep getting these nuisance phonecalls. Morning noon and fucking night my phone's popping off, and every time I answer it the bugger sings Prince Charming down the line
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh pip


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 22, 2009)

That is the second time in that many days that pip has made me actually laugh in real life.


----------



## Callie (Aug 22, 2009)

i like that pip


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> That is the second time in that many days that pip has made me actually laugh in real life.


oh dear.  i thought you had a sense of humour. 

if you're not laughing, you're not paying attention


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 22, 2009)

you should have heard the other joke.


----------



## Pip (Aug 22, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> That is the second time in that many days that pip has made me actually laugh in real life.



I'm here all week


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 22, 2009)

Pip said:


> I'm here all week



Should I try the veal?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 22, 2009)

Pip said:


> I'm here all week



do you do christenings?


----------



## Pip (Aug 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Should I try the veal?



No, it's shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 22, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> not keifer.



Donald annoys me for doing a shit irish accent in that war film, but gains points for the invasion of the bodysnatchers film. fucking boss in that, he was.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Donald annoys me for doing a shit irish accent in that war film, but gains points for the invasion of the bodysnatchers film. fucking boss in that, he was.



That's Kiefer in the picture.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> do you do christenings?



What about Bar Mitzvahs?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> What about Bar Mitzvahs?


what about children's parties


----------



## sojourner (Aug 22, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> What about Bar Mitzvahs?



only if i can play my harmonica


----------



## Pip (Aug 22, 2009)

No, just internet forums at midnight on a Friday.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 22, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> That's Kiefer in the picture.



I know, I just wanted to vent my annoyance at Donald not doing a good enough oirish accent in _The Eagle Has Landed_


----------



## sojourner (Aug 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I know, I just wanted to vent my annoyance at Donald not doing a good enough oirish accent in _The Eagle Has Landed_





do you insist on northern or southern irish accents, without actually knowing a fuck about other accents?

i do

e2a

of course i'm completely au fait with all kinds of accents, darling


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> only if i can play my harmonica



Mazel tov.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 22, 2009)

Pip said:


> No, just internet forums at midnight on a Friday.



oy vey.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 22, 2009)

you're a shit jew mate


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I know, I just wanted to vent my annoyance at Donald not doing a good enough oirish accent in _The Eagle Has Landed_



I thought he was the quintessential Irishman.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> do you insist on northern or southern irish accents, without actually knowing a fuck about other accents?
> 
> i do
> 
> ...



I just want it to sound convincing ffs. Donald kept doing the vowel sounds wrong so you Knew he was a canuckedy fuck. A bum note in a near perfect bit of boys own war film.

He'd have ruined great escape if he'd been in it with his shit accent skills.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> you're a shit jew mate



you schlub


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I just want it to sound convincing ffs. Donald kept doing the vowel sounds wrong so you Knew he was a canuckedy fuck. A bum note in a near perfect bit of boys own war film..



To us Canadians, we like the fact that his canadianness shines through.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> He'd have ruined great escape if he'd been in it with his shit accent skills.



If he'd been in the Steve McQueen role, he'd have done a passable american, at least, well enough so that you Brits couldn't tell the diff.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I just want it to sound convincing ffs. Donald kept doing the vowel sounds wrong so you Knew he was a canuckedy fuck. A bum note in a near perfect bit of boys own war film.
> 
> He'd have ruined great escape if he'd been in it with his shit accent skills.



you know this is easily shoot down-able 

how the FUCK do you know what accents are the closest, unless you live with it?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 22, 2009)

on accents

always tickled me that people thought alabama 3 had southern accents 

i had a coupla mates who were gobsmacked they were from wales and scotland


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> you know this is easily shoot down-able
> 
> how the FUCK do you know what accents are the closest, unless you live with it?



I know his accent was shonky, and I will continue to give him the coating he deserves for it.


----------



## elevendayempire (Aug 22, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


>


She was 70s. But the 80s gave us Peri in the TARDIS. Hooray!


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 22, 2009)

I got equally funny feelings in my tummy from both of them


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I got equally funny feelings in my tummy from both of them



Except both of those are 1970's


----------



## Flashman (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 22, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Except both of those are 1970's



Really? 

*gets a bit older deeeep inside*


----------



## mentalchik (Aug 22, 2009)

mmmmmmmmm








mmmm


----------



## strung out (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Geri (Aug 22, 2009)

Brian Setzer


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Really?



Yup

Wonder Woman finished in '79 & Star Wars was '77


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 22, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Yup
> 
> Wonder Woman finished in '79 & Star Wars was '77



Dukes of Hazard?


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hell yeah!  (79 - 85)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Geri (Aug 22, 2009)

Not forgetting Shaky...


----------



## ska invita (Aug 22, 2009)

Class of '88

..in case you were wondering, Spinderella's not a fella!


----------



## Maggot (Aug 22, 2009)

Flashman said:


>


 Who's that?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 22, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Who's that?



Michael Jackson.


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 22, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Who's that?



it's joanne whalley


----------



## Maggot (Aug 22, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> it's joanne whalley


 Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 22, 2009)

Callie said:


>



Oh god I was in love with her so much in Seaview (before she was in BP).

I raise you Grogan.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## dodgepot (Aug 22, 2009)

boom boom!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 22, 2009)

Pip said:


> Chesney Hawks.
> 
> Prince's proteges.



Even Morris Day & The Time?


----------



## ericjarvis (Aug 22, 2009)

Ingrid Weiss, Rachel Sweet, Alison Statton.

Excuse me, I need a cold shower.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 22, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Is anybody else turned on right now?



I was at the same college as Yvette Fielding. She had wandering hands when giving me a xmas kiss.


----------



## damnhippie (Aug 22, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


>




aargh! beaten to it


----------



## damnhippie (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 22, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


>




Technically he is a 70's fox


----------



## Pip (Aug 22, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Even Morris Day & The Time?



ESPECIALLY them


----------



## hippogriff (Aug 22, 2009)

Avert your eyes


----------



## damnhippie (Aug 22, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> Technically he is a 70's fox



his later work never had the same edge


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 23, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


>



Jesus: who  is Wendy James?


----------



## maomao (Aug 23, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Jesus: who  is Wendy James?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 23, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Jesus: who  is Wendy James?



She *was* a fairly OK-looking woman with a not-very-nice trait in using people to further her "career".


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 24, 2009)

Bonus points for willingness to get nekkid in later films.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Jesus: who  is Wendy James?



The one on the right has a glint in her eye and a smile that I like


----------



## fubert (Aug 24, 2009)

Phoebe Cates
Princess Leia in the gold bikini
Sabrina
Kylie (who's foxiness spans decades)
Traci Lords


----------



## Cloo (Aug 24, 2009)

David Byrne, one of my first crushes... Mmmm!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 24, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> She *was* a fairly OK-looking woman with a not-very-nice trait in using people to further her "career".



I only had the picture to go by, so I sort of got stuck on the 'fairly ok looking woman' part...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 24, 2009)

damnhippie said:


>



Other two, meh...


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 25, 2009)

3rding the Wendy James vote here...






Shannon and Winona...Lisanne Falk and Kim Walker not so bad either...


----------

